# Elevators and trapped places



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

I have been combining my thought and have figured out what really bother me though IBS. I am afraid of elevators because i am afraid it will get stuck and i will be trapped until then fix it. This also relates to other places where i feel trapped and can get out to use the bathroom. Elevators are my main worry since i live in a dorm where i use the elevators every day. My roomate was recently stuck in it for 45 min. I dont know how i could handle that. I am not really claustraphobic i dont think, its just when i relaize i can get out that my nerves act up. Does anyone else feel the same way.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Yea, I hear ya! I have a genral fear though of being stuck someplace without a bathroom. My boyfriend flew home to D.C. for Thanksgiving and they told them that they must use the bathroom before the flight b/c if anyone stands up while the plane is in the air they will subject themselves to bodily harm b/c there was an air marshall on the plane..I mean yea its 45 minute plane ride from NYC to DC but just the fact that I'm on a plane and I can't use a bathroom would drive me insane and I'd make myself have to use it!! LOL


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am terrified of being stuck everywhere where there is no bathroom. But, for some reason I have this thing with elevators, I try to use the stairs. When I was in college we had an apartment on the 4th floor and even though it was not a high floor the stairs were always very lonely and on the back of the building, so that was a problem too. I was very happy the day we decided to move from that place. However, nowadays I do not use elevators on a daily basis, but I have the same recurring dream: it is not that I am stuck in an elevator, but that I am in it for a loooong time and it goes crazy, not only going up and down, but from side to side and sometimes in circles. I hate it when I start having that dream.


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Oh yes, oh yes. I have a problem with the tube in london, and now here in South America, I need to know where the nearest bathroom is to feel OK.Buses i donï¿½t like too much coz they pack em in here and on long distan ce ones you donï¿½t want an attack 300 meters across the Andes now do you!? Nightmare.


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

You are reading my mind!! Whenever I get into an elevator I'm like, ohhhh god I hope this stupid thing doesnt break down otherwise my fellow elevator-riders might just want to press the "ejecto" button on me! lol! Also, I am terrified of spending the nights at other peoples houses-- what if I have to use their bathroom and somehow I mess it up or make it smell?! I would die of embarresment. I also HATE airplanes. That creepy little bathroom, and there is always someone waiting outside the door on their heels, just wanting to get in. As for Greyhound buses and the like, NEVER! I will never go on a bus or anythign like that. Gosh I have been in so many bathrooms... in so many buildings... pooped in so many different places I probably have a record!


----------



## Theba77 (May 28, 2002)

I completely agree with all of you. Confined spaces are the worst, but I have to admit, I recently took a trip to Vegas from Florida and the plane ride was relatively comfortable. They played a movie which helped pass the time and since I chose to sit in the back, I had access to 2 bathrooms instead of just 1 in the front of the plane. It made a big difference for me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

With me i don't minf lifts. Even though i got stuck in one between floors once. That was a couple of years ago. I hate escalaters. They terrify me. I keep thinking im gonna fall down them. I hate them. I am scared of heights though. I can't handle things ilke winding stairs up more than a floor. I hate that. I'm ok, as long as i know im safe. I'm not scared of planes except on take off because i can see how high we are going. Once we get straight i am fine becasue i feel safe.I'm very odd!


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I am the same way. I avoid going on public transportation, subway, elevators, etc. if there is no available bathroom. My nerves act up when i board a plane and i end up going to the bathroom what seems like every 5 min on the flight. I get so nervous and my stomach starts to hurt when i am unable to go to the bathroom. Traffic does it to me too. I am so glad to see that there are others out there like me that are coping with what i am going through !! Thanks guys !


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

Im so bad. Even red lights are a nightmare to me. Line ups, haircuts and the dentist are just horrible. Its the feeling of being trapped in. Even when I'm at my gym i always seem to keep an eye out to see if anyone is going into the washroom (its a single bathroom for guys, like a house bathroom, its brutal) I dont know if its IBS causing panic or panic causing IBS. Does anyone else feel like that? P.S. If there is any single women who do dentistry and hairdressing be sure to get in touch LOL J/K


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Hopefully none of you will actually get stuck in one like I did last year! It was very hot at the time and the elevator was hot and stuffy inside. Heat makes me feel worse so when I got stuck I started to get palpitations. Fortunately someone outside the elevator [glass door] was able to help calm me directing me to sit on the floor of the elevator and motioning me to deep breathe. I think I scared the two gentlemen that were stuck in there with me.After that I was afraid of elevators for a while but never before in my life. It was the heat I was concerned with and getting sick from it [not really worried at that time for a bathroom as I didn't actually need one]. I was blessed to have had cold water with me as I was taking some on my way home when the elevator jammed. You can really work yourself into a tizzy if you let it happen. It's hard but try not to think about the million difficult situations that could happen to you in life and instead, enjoy your life to the fullest you can and be thankful.


----------

